# الفرق بين محرك الديزل والبنزين شرح رائع جدا .



## Eng-Maher (4 أغسطس 2009)

BASIC DIESEL ENGINE TECHNOLOGY
*********
الملف بور بوينت slid show​ 
تحياتى​ 
الملف فى المرفقات
والرابط 

http://aged.ces.uga.edu/Browseable_...c_Disel_Engine_Technology.ppt#351,86,CHANGING THE PRESSURE IN A HYDRAULIC SYSTEM
​


----------



## ابن الملتقى البار (4 أغسطس 2009)

جارى التحميل
شكرا اخى


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (4 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك مهندس ماهر
وجزاك الف خير


----------



## اسماءمصطفى (4 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (4 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على الملف............


----------



## Eng-Maher (6 أغسطس 2009)

الف شكر اخوانى على المتابعه .. بارك الله فيكم


----------



## sesem_m (9 سبتمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا*

بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا خيرا ووفقك في دربك


----------



## العراق نيو (9 سبتمبر 2009)

عاااااااشت الايادي مشكووووووووور على هذا الجهد


----------



## rasmi (10 سبتمبر 2009)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaank u


----------



## العقاب الهرم (10 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا م.ماهر


----------



## هاله المصريه (10 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي مشكوووور


----------



## Hock (10 سبتمبر 2009)

ممتاز هذا الكلام الصحيح


----------



## zaghal (10 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
تم تحميل الملف
اللهم انفعنا بما علمتنا وعلمنا ما ينفعنا و احفظه لنا ليوم نحتاجه فيه يا رب العالمين


----------



## ابو سرويه (27 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخى
جارى التحميل


----------



## المهندسgvr (12 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرآ أخي الكريم
وبارك الله فيك وجزاك كل الخير


----------



## rahman (28 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيز


----------



## adison2000 (28 نوفمبر 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً أخي​


----------



## 311 (29 نوفمبر 2011)

يعطيك الف عافية


----------



## علاوي ميكانيك (23 يوليو 2013)

احسنتم


----------



## ali-4 (30 يوليو 2013)

:7:شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## husianisa (3 أغسطس 2013)

شكرا


----------

